# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سن میدان مغناطیسی زمین بیش از 4.2 میلیارد سال است

## khatereh 2

به گزارش گروه اخبار علمی ایرنا از ساینس، با مطالعه ماده معدنی قیمتی زیرکون (zircon) در غرب استرالیا توسط محققان ژئوفیزیک دانشگاه روچستر انگلستان مشخص شده است که پیشینه میدان مغناطیسی زمین به خیلی قبل تر از آنچه تصور میشد بر می گردد.
بدون میدان مغناطیسی، حیات بر روی زمین ممکن نیست؛ چراکه بادهای مضر خورشیدی، اتمسفر و آب های سطح زمین را از بین می برند و زمین با اشعه بمباران می شود. 
این ماده معدنی گران قیمت به طور طبیعی به حالت مذاب است و زمانی که سرد می شود، درون آن ترکیباتی به نام مگنتیت وجود دارد که حاوی اطلاعاتی در مورد پیشینه میدان مغناطیسی زمین است.
تحلیل این اطلاعات توسط دانشمندان ژئوفیزیک نشان می دهد که پیشینه میدان مغناطیسی زمین، بیش از 4.2 میلیارد سال است؛ یعنی حدود 750 میلیون سال قبل تر از آنچه تا امروز تصور میشد.
در ادمه آمده است که این پیشینه به قبل از زمانی برمی گردد که تمام سیاره های منظومه شمسی توسط ستاره های دنباله دار و شهاب های آسمانی بمباران شدند. این رویداد Late Heavy Bombardment نام دارد.
نتایج این تحقیقات در نشریه Science منتشر شده است.

منبع : ایرنا

----------

